# Cryptocoryne Mioya



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, could you guys please tell me about C. Mioya, I went to my LFS today, and the guy just had one so I snatched it  I'm happy but would like to know a bit about it, Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a wendti variety discovered by Tropica. 
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=109D


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks a lot, I can't wait to see it grow! I Don't really have much place to put it in, but I'll move my Wendtii Bronz and put it there. 
There are a ton of Wendtii types. Glad this one isn't man made though


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It can get quite big---over one foot. I have not had it myself, but I have seen some monster tank-buster plants that others have grown.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Woah! Well I'm glad I planted it right in the middle/side of my tank, in front of the Balansae... Its pretty small now, but I have about 6 plants of it.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought one off of ebay for 99 cents and free shipping. When I got it it was a 1/2 inch chunk of rhizome with 2 stems and no leaves. I planted it anyways and 7 weeks later it has 5 leaves, 3 of which are probably 3 inches long.
I was surprised at how it grew back just from that little bit of rhizome.
So far it is not all that impressive. The leaves are a swamp green color with dark speckles with brown undersides and the stems are a brownish red. The leaves have a nice hammered appearance though. I am hoping it will color up more once it gets a little bigger and is closer to the light source.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, a very cool plant, mine are already doing really well. Only melted like 2 leaves.


----------

